# Music skips when headphones are plugged in.



## Computergeek2k15

Everytime I plugged in my headphones to my headphones jack on my iPhone 5s. It always skip my music and sometimes doesn't play. What is the cause of that and what advice can you give me to fix the problem.


----------



## Computergeek2k15

I have an iPhone 5s and everytime I plug my earbuds or headphones in it makes my music skips and sometimes Siri pops up outta nowhere. At first I thought it was just my headphones so I went and bought new ones. And it did work for a while but the sound quailty started to get horrible and it started skipping my music again. So I think it's something with my headphone jack. What do you think is the problem and how can I fix it.


----------



## texasbullet

Check to see if there are any updates for your iphone 5s. Maybe you did an upgrade that is causing this problem. You might want to contact apple customer support for technical support.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Have you tested the headphones in something else? Like a laptop?

I had a similar problem with my iPod touch. The headphones worked fine in everything except the iPod. 
It got increasingly worse....started with only hearing out of one side, then the skipping, volume would go up and down on its own. 
The headphone jack was definitely the culprit. I was way past warranty for any kind of replacement or hardware assistance from Apple. 
I suppose you could try reaching out to Apple if you are still under warranty. 
Or check Google/YouTube for advice on how to fix it. I knew my iPod was a lost cause. I synced up my music to iTunes and got a new iPod, transferred everything back.

Good luck!


----------



## vembutech

Hi,

The quick jog of the plug that causes a short interruption in line level. So this kind of problem arises..


----------

